# negarse a hablar



## lady jekyll

Hola a todos:
¿Existe un término que signifique "negarse a hablar"?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## sayah

HOla,

Diría que no... Existe "hacer mutis", que es negarse a decir algo. Pero creo que no hay un término específico... espera otras aportaciones más acertadas.

Sayah


----------



## Vampiro

"Callar" 
_


----------



## lady jekyll

Gracias, Sayah y Vampiro, pero me refiero a cuando uno no quiere hablar casi forzosamente. Por ejemplo, cuando un adolescente se niega a contar a su madre de dónde ha pasado la noche.


----------



## bb008

lady jekyll said:


> Gracias, Sayah y Vampiro, pero me refiero a cuando uno no quiere hablar casi forzosamente. Por ejemplo, cuando un adolescente se niega a contar a su madre de dónde ha pasado la noche.


 
Eso sería ocultar información.

Saludos.-


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y no sirve "callar", pregúntome yo?
¿Por qué? (pregúntome yo también)

_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y no sirve "callar", pregúntome yo?
> ¿Por qué? (pregúntome yo también)
> 
> _



Lo primero que pensé fué "callar", y claro que se podría adaptar al caso, pero no es la idea que quiere L.Jekyll.

tal vez inmutar...


----------



## romarsan

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y no sirve "callar", pregúntome yo?
> ¿Por qué? (pregúntome yo también)
> 
> _


 
Yo también pregúntome...


----------



## romarsan

ROSANGELUS said:


> Lo primero que pensé fué "callar", y claro que se podría adaptar al caso, pero no es la idea que quiere L.Jekyll.
> 
> tal vez inmutar...


 
Hola Rosángelus.

Según WR no significa negarse a hablar.




sinónimos | definición RAE | conjugar 
en contexto | imágenes
en Inglés | en Francés | en Portugués 
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*inmutar *


tr. Alterar, mudar.
Manifestar físicamente un estado de conmoción emocional, especialmente a través del gesto o de la voz:
al verme de nuevo ni se inmutó.
Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

otro ejemplo:
Una profesora manda a un adolescente al director por mal comportamiento. Pero el director de la escuela no logra averiguar qué es lo que ha hecho porque el joven se niega a hablar ni a decirle nada.

Pero probablemente no exista un término para eso. Lástima porque me hubiera gustado dar con uno.


----------



## Vampiro

Disculpa, pero creo que le estás bucando cinco patas al gato.
"Callar" es un verbo que aplica perfectamente en ambos casos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

romarsan said:


> Manifestar físicamente un estado de conmoción emocional, especialmente a través del gesto o de la voz:
> al verme de nuevo ni se inmutó.
> Saludos


 
Hola Ro. 
tiempo sin encontrarte por acá...

Me refería exactamente a esa acepción, la de manifestar ese estado de conmoción a travez de la voz, quizá estoy siendo muy fantasiosa, pero el joven a lo mejor esta en ese estado , y no quiere hablar.

Saludos 

Rosa


----------



## lady jekyll

Vampiro, perdona que sea tan cabezona, pero no veo que callar sea lo mismo. Para mí callar es no hablar pero no "negarse a hablar". ¿No crees?


----------



## lady jekyll

¿Es lo mismo "el joven calló" que "el joven se negó a hablar"?


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y por qué no habría de serlo?
¿Hay alguna sutileza que me perdí?

_


----------



## bb008

¿Tal vez serviría alguna de estas palabras silenciar, ocultar, encubrir, esconder, reservarse, enmudecer?

Saludos.-


----------



## ROSANGELUS

lady jekyll said:


> ¿Es lo mismo "el joven calló" que "el joven se negó a hablar"?


Bueno sutilmente hablando, si el joven calló, es porque ya había comenzado a hablar y de pronto...calló.
Si se negó a hablar, tal vez fué desde el principio, como creo que es lo que se quiere decir.


----------



## lady jekyll

Je,je, je, vampiro, perdona, sí que encaja pero tiene que haber algo que sea más preciso. Por ejemplo, como propone bb008, enmudecer significa "guardar silencio cuando pudiera o debiera hablar".


----------



## lady jekyll

Menos mal Rosangelus que no soy la única que ve esa sutil diferencia...


----------



## bb008

lady jekyll said:


> Je,je, je, vampiro, perdona, sí que encaja pero tiene que haber algo que sea más preciso. Por ejemplo, como propone bb008, enmudecer significa "guardar silencio cuando pudiera o debiera hablar".


 
Y *encubrir *qué te parece, como bien dices alguien lo esta interrogando, haciéndole preguntas (según tu ejemplo) y se niega a contestarla, es por que puede estar *ocultando información*.
 
Saludos.-


----------



## lady jekyll

Sí, también está bien pero no puedo decir el "chico encubrió" pero sí "enmudeció" o "calló".

Saludos ) y gracias


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Coincido con Vampiro en que le están buscando tres pies al gato (o cinco jaja).

"Callar" me parece totalmente apropiado. Miren la definición de la RAE:



> *callar**.* (Del lat. _chalāre_, bajar, y este del gr. χαλᾶν).
> 
> 
> *1.     * tr. Omitir, no decir algo. U. t. c. prnl.
> * 2.     * intr. Dicho de una persona: No hablar, guardar silencio. _Calla como un muerto._ U. t. c. prnl.
> *5.      intr. Abstenerse de manifestar lo que se siente o se sabe. U. t. c. prnl.*



El joven se está "absteniendo de manifestar lo que sabe", o sea que está callando. 

Saludos.


----------



## lady jekyll

Sí, definitivamente, es "callar". Es la palabra justa. Mis más sinceras disculpas,Vampiro, por haber sido taaan pesada (¡me gusta buscar las tres, cuatro, cinco patas al gato!).
Cada día se aprende algo nuevo, gracias a todos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Negarse a hablar en un interrogatorio es cerrar el pico o morderse la lengua, se oculte o no información, porque quizá no haya nada que ocultar. 
En jerga de delincuentes, que son los que más razones pueden tener para cerrar el pico, es sonsibelar o maquelar. 
'Hacer mutis' es salir de la escena y, por extensión, de cualquier lugar.


----------



## alexacohen

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Coincido con Vampiro en que le están buscando tres pies al gato (o cinco jaja).


 
Pues sí.


> "Callar" me parece totalmente apropiado.


 
Es que no hay nada como mantener la boca cerrada, sobre todo para evitar que entren moscas...


----------



## alexacohen

> Originally Posted by *Vampiro*
> Bueno... y siempre está la posibilidad de que "efectivos de la policía, mediante un hábil interrogatorio" le hagan olvidar las ganas de callarse.


Tal vez, en ese caso y en según qué lugar del planeta, creo que "negarse a hablar" se corresponde exactamente con "acogerse a la V Enmienda".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Empiezo a pensar que es el momento de callarse, cerrar la boca, enmudecer, cerrar el pico, morderse la lengua, dejar quieta la sin hueso o tragarse las palabras.


----------



## Vampiro

alexacohen said:
			
		

> Tal vez, en ese caso y en según qué lugar del planeta, creo que "negarse a hablar" se corresponde exactamente con "acogerse a la V Enmienda".


¿Tantos años viviendo en la oscuridad?
¿O sea, “acogerse a la V enmienda” es simplemente cerrar la boca, no abrir el pico, no irse de tollo, que no se caiga el cassette, hacer mutis, tragarse la lengua, guardar silencio, no gritar, no ser sánguche de palta, no hociconear, no ser buchón, no abrir la tarasca, no soltar la pepa, no esparramar más de la cuenta, no soplar, no cantar, no vender a nadie, no soltar prenda…?
¿Y todo eso resumido con una simple palabra: callar?
Jamás dormiré sin saber algo nuevo.
_


----------



## turi

El jóven, al preguntarle dónde había pasado la noche, guardó silencio/calló/enmudeció/se le cosió la boca/hizo mutis/no dijo nada/miró al techo, y, rascandose la cabeza, no soltó prenda".

¡Ah!, y uno que casi se me olvida: "se negó a hablar".

Saludos, t.


----------



## alexacohen

Vampiro said:


> ¿O sea, “acogerse a la V enmienda” es simplemente cerrar la boca, no abrir el pico, no irse de tollo, que no se caiga el cassette, hacer mutis, tragarse la lengua, guardar silencio, no gritar, no ser sánguche de palta, no hociconear, no ser buchón, no abrir la tarasca, no soltar la pepa, no esparramar más de la cuenta, no soplar, no cantar, no vender a nadie, no soltar prenda…?
> ¿Y todo eso resumido con una simple palabra: callar?
> _


 
Creo que se refiere más que nada a cerrar el pico/cerrarse en banda antes que incriminarse a sí mismo. El ejemplo que da Juan se ajusta perfectamente.


> Originally posted by *Turissa*
> El jóven, al preguntarle dónde había pasado la noche, guardó silencio/calló/enmudeció/se le cosió la boca/hizo mutis/no dijo nada/miró al techo, y, rascandose la cabeza, no soltó prenda.


----------



## Jaén

P'a mí que "*permaneció en silencio*" es la mejor opción si no se quiere usar "*callar*" o "*se negó a hablar/desembuchar/soltar la sopa/regar el tepache/poner la m*erda en el ventilador...*" among others.

EDIT - Se me olvidaba: "*no dijo ni pío*"


----------



## sayah

Hola:

Otra posibilidad es "dar la callada por respuesta". Así demostramos que "callar" significa también no querer hablar.

Sayah


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Una precisión:
Entre la multitud de alternativas a 'negarse a hablar' se ha colado 'hacer mutis', que no significa callar, sino salir de la escena, aunque obviamente, si un actor se 'hace mutis por el foro' se infiere que se queda callado o al menos que no se oye lo que dice.


----------



## lady jekyll

Me encanta este foro. Sois estupendos. Gracias


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

lady jekyll said:


> Me encanta este foro. Sois estupendos. Gracias




De nada,

Lord Hyde


----------



## Jellby

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Una precisión:
> Entre la multitud de alternativas a 'negarse a hablar' se ha colado 'hacer mutis', que no significa callar, sino salir de la escena, aunque obviamente, si un actor se 'hace mutis por el foro' se infiere que se queda callado o al menos que no se oye lo que dice.



Sin embargo, el DRAE sí recoge "callar" como uno de los significados de "hacer mutis (por el foro)". (Yo iba a hacer el mismo comentario, pero después de comprobarlo decidí lo contrario).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Jellby said:


> Sin embargo, el DRAE sí recoge "callar" como uno de los significados de "hacer mutis (por el foro)". (Yo iba a hacer el mismo comentario, pero después de comprobarlo decidí lo contrario).




Tan cierto como soprendente-


----------

